# Using multiple WiFi controllers at one house



## PoolGuy44 (6 mo ago)

Hello 
I've been reading as much as I can about wifi sprinkler controllers that can be controlled by the phone. I like the looks of the Rachio brand. Currently using ol' standard rainbird control from Home Depot. What I can't seem to find is do they support multiple controllers for one site. I have 3 different controllers in different parts of the yard. Does this work well with the app or is logging in and out for different accounts required? Thanks for the help


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

You will be banging your head into a wall trying to use multiple rachio controllers on one site. There is nothing on Rachios side that will make them all play together. They do not talk to each other so you will ahve to work with each controller as its own entitiy and make sure you dont overlap your schedules. Everything will have to be done by you, manually.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would look at OpenSprinkler.

If I have multiple OpenSprinklers, can they talk to each other?
Our firmware supports Remote Stations - a feature that allows one OpenSprinkler to function as a master controller sending commands to one or multiple remote controllers to open or close their valves. This is useful if you have a large property with separate clusters of valves.

- https://opensprinkler.com/faq/


----------



## PoolGuy44 (6 mo ago)

That's great info. I haven't even thought about a master controller type of setup. I didn't really expect them to talk to each other. This was just more for operating them from my phone and being able to have 3 controllers on the same app. Also so I can adjust schedules from the phone as the temps or seasons change.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

PoolGuy44 said:


> That's great info. I haven't even thought about a master controller type of setup. I didn't really expect them to talk to each other. This was just more for operating them from my phone and being able to have 3 controllers on the same app. Also so I can adjust schedules from the phone as the temps or seasons change.


So, that should be possible with Rachio. You can add multiple controllers in the app under one account, regardless of location. The issue will be with supply. You will need to define when each controller will run so as not to overwhelm your water supply. If your supply can handle three zones running at once, then there would be no issue at all. Otherwise, you just need to know about how long each controller needs to run it's entire program. Then just specify each to start or stop by specific times and you should be good to go.

Why 3 controllers? Do you have that many zones (more than 16?) or is there a long distance in between each group?


----------

